# Amazon Kindle, 3rd Generation: FAQ plus shortcuts and tricks



## Ann in Arlington

What have you discovered (especially undocumented stuff) about the K3? Let's use THIS thread for you to tell what you've found out. I figure 20,000 heads are better than one, so, even if all you have is a question that you haven't found the answer to, post it and someone else can answer. . . when we have it nailed down I'll delete extraneous posts so that the answer is reasonably clear.

For each Question or Tip, please note what it has to do with . . .say, Collections, or Indexing so we can get it sorted properly in the "official" thread. If you know, it might be helpful to note if it worked the same way or differently with the K2.

To start off, here's a thing I learned this morning about *Indexing*:

You can find which specific book is causing an indexing hang-up via the "Items Not Listed" link when you search, and delete it. Search using a nonsense string. It will return "Items Not Yet Indexed (xx)" where "xx" is the number of items. If after an hour or so the number hasn't changed, click on "Items Not Yet Indexed". Page through the listing and notice if any of the books are shown as grayed out. Note them, go back to home, and delete them the usual way. Then indexing will start.

_edit 10-2-10: I've removed some extraneous posts and made this thread a sticky so it's easily found. Some topics are more fully discussed in other threads; let me know if there's a particularly useful thread that answers a common question and to which this thread should link.

For First Generation Kindle Questions look here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.0.html

For Second Generation Kindle Questions look here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4494.0.html
(note that in many cases there is overlap between the K2 and K3)

Oh, and here's a link to Amazon's Kindle Support page which may answer your question. There's also a link there to the User's Guide which may be downloaded as a PDF: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=sv_kinc_8?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200127470

And here's a link to information on how to contact Kindle Customer Support: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200212360_


----------



## Jeff

To check the time, battery condition or otherwise expose the hidden top line, press Menu then press it again when you've seen enough.


----------



## tomatogirl

Question about the *Web Browser*:

1) How do you delete bookmarks?

Answer in this post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34768.msg629586.html#msg629586


----------



## Linjeakel

Question about *Hidden Features*:

How do you open/use the hidden calculator feature?

Answer in this post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34768.msg634555.html#msg634555


----------



## dimples

tomatogirl said:


> Question about the *Web Browser*:
> 
> 1) How do you delete bookmarks?


Open your browser. Hit Menu and chose Bookmarks. Select the bookmark you want to delete. Move the 5 way pad button thingie to the left. You will now have the option to delete the bookmark.


----------



## w5jck

On the MobileRead forum (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94129) isotherm and others pointed out that the K2 trick to decrease margins works on the K3. I can confirm that it works on my K3. To decrease the margins on the K3 follow these steps:

Step (1): If using Windows be sure to set *Folder Options * to _Show hidden files, folders, and drives _ and uncheck the _Hide unprotected system files option_.

Step (2): Close all books and go to the K3 *Home * screen.

Step (3): Connect your K3 to your PC via the USB cable.

Step (4): Using windows Explorer locate the following file *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref*. Where *KINDLE * equals the drive Windows assigned to your K3.

Step (5): Using Notepad edit *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref* and change the setting *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=40* to a smaller number like *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=20*.

*HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=40* equals 20 pixel margins on left and right for a total of 40 pixels. So decide how many pixels you want your margin left to be and multiply it times two. Using 20 works well. Using 10 it gets a little small. Using 0 (zero) gets rid of margins but makes it difficult to read.

Step (6): Save the file *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref*.

Step (7): Eject and unplug your K3.

Step (8 ): From the K3 *Home* screen press *Menu* and select *Settings* to go to the *Settings* page.

Step (9): From the K3 *Settings* screen press *Menu* and select *Restart* to restart the K3.

*NOTE:* Once the K3 restarts your margins are reset and will remain reset unless you change the *Words per Line* setting which will return to margins to factory settings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Three ways to place a bookmark:

1. Use the keystroke combination <alt> B

2. Use the menu and select "Add a Bookmark"

3. Use the direction key to move into the book in cursor mode and press the center twice -- sort of a double click. (This method seems to allow you to pick any location on the page for the bookmark to attach to. . .the first two methods just attach it to the first location on the page.)


----------



## 911jason

Linjeakel said:


> Question about *Hidden Features*:
> 
> How do you open/use the hidden calculator feature?


On the Home screen, press any letter to open the search window. Delete that letter, then press the SYM key and enter your calculation (2+2, 4*1, etc.) then press the enter key (the one to the right of the SYM key), your solved equation will be the first search result.


----------



## Linjeakel

*Primary Dictionary*

I bought my K3 in the UK and so it came with the Oxford Dictionary of English as well as the usual New Oxford American Dictionary. I automatically assumed that the English Dictionary would be the default, but I've only just noticed that that isn't the case, at least not on mine.

To check which dictionary your K3 is using, look up a definition within a book and then press the return button (the one to the right of the Sym button) and it will open up the dictionary and the title will be at the top of the page.

To change your Primary Dictionary, on the Home Screen go to Menu --> Settings --> Change Primary Dictionary.

Edit: sorry that should be Menu --> Settings --> *Menu -->* Change Primary Dictionary


----------



## grizedale

w5jck said:


> On the MobileRead forum (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94129) isotherm and others pointed out that the K2 trick to decrease margins works on the K3. I can confirm that it works on my K3. To decrease the margins on the K3 follow these steps:
> 
> Step (1): If using Windows be sure to set *Folder Options * to _Show hidden files, folders, and drives _ and uncheck the _Hide unprotected system files option_.
> 
> Step (2): Close all books and go to the K3 *Home * screen.
> 
> Step (3): Connect your K3 to your PC via the USB cable.
> 
> Step (4): Using windows Explorer locate the following file *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref*. Where *KINDLE * equals the drive Windows assigned to your K3.
> 
> Step (5): Using Notepad edit *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref* and change the setting *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=40* to a smaller number like *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=20*.
> 
> *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=40* equals 20 pixel margins on left and right for a total of 40 pixels. So decide how many pixels you want your margin left to be and multiply it times two. Using 20 works well. Using 10 it gets a little small. Using 0 (zero) gets rid of margins but makes it difficult to read.
> 
> Step (6): Save the file *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref*.
> 
> Step (7): Eject and unplug your K3.
> 
> Step (8 ): From the K3 *Home* screen press *Menu* and select *Settings* to go to the *Settings* page.
> 
> Step (9): From the K3 *Settings* screen press *Menu* and select *Restart* to restart the K3.
> 
> *NOTE:* Once the K3 restarts your margins are reset and will remain reset unless you change the *Words per Line* setting which will return to margins to factory settings.


Left Justification

It is also within this file that you can alter the justification from full to left...


----------



## w5jck

Press *Shift+Alt+G* similtaneously to capture a screen image. This will save a GIF file in the *documents* folder on the Kindle. When you connect the Kindle to your PC just copy over the captured image and then you can post it rather than a blurry photo of your Kindle's screen.


----------



## Jeff

w5jck said:


> Press *Shift+Alt+G* similtaneously to capture a screen image. This will save a GIF file in the *documents* folder on the Kindle. When you connect the Kindle to your PC just copy over the captured image and then you can post it rather than a blurry photo of your Kindle's screen.


Where's the Shift key?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jeff said:


> Where's the Shift key?


Next to the ALT key.

(note that it looks like an upward pointing arrow.)


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> Next to the ALT key.


That's what I thought but Shift+Alt+G doesn't seem to take a screen shot.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jeff said:


> That's what I thought but Shift+Alt+G doesn't seem to take a screen shot.


It does. It makes the screen flash a bit. Then when you hook your Kindle up to the computer, you'll find the screen shot in the Documents folder.

(it looks like it's just doing a screen refresh, but it's really capturing a screen shot)


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> It does. It makes the screen flash a bit. Then when you hook your Kindle up to the computer, you'll find the screen shot in the Documents folder.
> 
> (it looks like it's just doing a screen refresh, but it's really capturing a screen shot)


Haha. I think my fingers may be too fat (or one not quite fat enough) to press the Shift and Alt keys simultaneously.


----------



## nairbyeklep

Alt + Q = 1
Alt + W = 2
Alt + E = 3
Alt + R = 4
Alt + T = 5
Alt + Y = 6
Alt + U = 7
Alt + I = 8
Alt + O = 9
Alt + P = 0

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2010/08/29/kindle-3-shortcuts-hot-keys-and-hidden-features/


----------



## Jaffa

Hi folks

I've put up a list of K3-specific keyboard shortcuts and some other tips at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts.

If you want to keep a copy of them as a book on your Kindle, you can download them as a mobi file (complete with TOC and 'chapter' markers) or as a simpler AZW, direct from you Kindle. The files themselves have links so you can check the website for updates and download updated files from within the 'book' on your Kindle.

This is a work in progress, so further updates are likely. It represents the accumulated knowledge of Kindle users everywhere, so feel free to copy or otherwise use the list as you see fit 

Edit to add full URL for those who prefer it: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


----------



## tomcl

How to read web PDFs and doc files on a kindle 3.

As you know, you can't download them or view them normally. But you can paste the URL into google viewer and click view button (near bottom of page.

It would be nice to have a browser cut & paste facility which would make this easy, but perhaps soon...

BTW anyone using web browser on  kindle 3 hardware should upgrade to the pre-release 3.0.1 - it is a lot more stable.

Best wishes, Tom


----------



## Xopher

On my K1, pressing Alt+T while reading a book displays the time in the bottom corner. Does this still work on the K3 (since Alt-T = 5)?


----------



## Jeff

Xopher said:


> On my K1, pressing Alt+T while reading a book displays the time in the bottom corner. Does this still work on the K3 (since Alt-T = 5)?


On the K3, pressing the menu button displays the time, battery, etc. on the top bar.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I know that it is standard practice to send pdfs and docs/docx (MS Word) to the Kindle with the subject line of CONVERT.  I didn't know that so I sent my doc/docx documents without any conversion.  I just emailed them without subject header to my Kindle.  My docs still work like a charm on the Kindle, only having problems with tables. 

BTW, I love saving paper by bringing my Kindle with my meeting docs loaded on it.  It saves paper and is very readable for me.  I even sent directions to myself.  I still may eventually get an Ipad or other tablet for this type of multi-use but the size of the platform and readability of the K3 makes it convenient for me to do this.  FWIW.


----------



## Linjeakel

I think in fact you only have to put 'convert' in the subject line for .pdfs since they are supported natively by the Kindle and you need to tell Amazon if you want to convert it or leave it as it is.


----------



## cmhodge

I just figured this one out: Write up a doc in Word or some other app that supports hyperlinks, containing your favorite web bookmarks, email it to you Kindle, and now you have a quick way of getting to your favorite web sites without having to negotiate the clumsy browser bookmark interface.


----------



## Jeff

cmhodge said:


> I just figured this one out: Write up a doc in Word or some other app that supports hyperlinks, containing your favorite web bookmarks, email it to you Kindle, and now you have a quick way of getting to your favorite web sites without having to negotiate the clumsy browser bookmark interface.


You can do the same thing with Mobipocket Creator and avoid the email. Just import the Word document and save it as a PRC file (which is native to the Kindle).


----------



## NogDog

I noticed that the K3's Home screen sorting algorithm has changed a bit. As I posted on my KindleMinds.net blog today:



> I have noticed on my new Kindle 3 WiFi that the sorting algorithm for book titles has changed. The good news it that it now ignores leading articles ("a", "an", "the") when sorting. The not-really-bad news is that it also ignores leading punctuation. Most of the time this is a good thing, but it messed up the way my collections sorted, as I had named them all with a leading period ("full stop" for our British friends) so that they would sort to the top when the Home page was sorted by title.
> 
> The work-around was simple, if not quite as esthetically pleasing. I changed the collection names to begin with a "0″ (zero) and a space. Now my collections sort to the top again, and life is good.


PS: I just checked, and the hyphen and tilde characters work just fine to make my collections sort to the top, so I suspect it's only things like period and comma which are ignored -- but I have not tried them all.


----------



## NogDog

To view detailed WiFi information on your K3, got to Home -> Menu -> Settings, then type 711 (Alt-U Alt-Q Alt-Q), which will bring up the "711" screen with a bunch of data.


----------



## anguish79

NogDog said:


> To view detailed WiFi information on your K3, got to Home -> Menu -> Settings, then type 711 (Alt-U Alt-Q Alt-Q), which will bring up the "711" screen with a bunch of data.


Related to this, 411 (Alt-R, Alt-Q, Alt-Q) brings up a status page that looks like it has to do with the connection to Amazon. 611 (Alt-Y, Alt-Q, Alt-Q) also brings up a page, but it's completely blank.

EDIT: I noticed in Jaffa's page that these are listed. 611 is blank because I only have the wifi version. The more you know..


----------



## Roger Knights

Jaffa said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've put up a list of K3-specific keyboard shortcuts and some other tips at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts.


However, "http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts" does not show up in Article Mode on the Kindle's browser. Its line is omitted. Nor does it show up in the similar "Readability" plug-in on the Firefox browser. I suspect this is because the text is indented three levels down, on its own bullet point. De-indenting it should be attempted, to see if it fixes this flaw.

Edit: Typo in the first line under the Searching heading:
Change "to from" to "from"

Under "General," are both the 5th and 9th bulleted items needed? (They both reference "Kindle store," but #9 adds the words "shop in".)


----------



## Jaffa

Roger Knights said:


> However, "http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts" does not show up in Article Mode on the Kindle's browser. Its line is omitted. Nor does it show up in the similar "Readability" plug-in on the Firefox browser. I suspect this is because the text is indented three levels down, on its own bullet point. De-indenting it should be attempted, to see if it fixes this flaw.


Hi Roger. I'm not having a problem with Readability (which I use all the time in Firefox). It won't work from my home page, but that's normal. The post at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts works fine, however.

Article mode in the K3 browser is also working for me. I was at one stage having a general K3 browser problem where I got frequent 'Web browser cannot display this web page' messages; article mode wasn't working for any site. A restart fixed that, so I assume it was a low memory thing.



Roger Knights said:


> Edit: Typo in the first line under the Searching heading:
> Change "to from" to "from"
> 
> Under "General," are both the 5th and 9th bulleted items needed? (They both reference "Kindle store," but #9 adds the words "shop in".)


Aaarrgghh. Many thanks for pointing out the typos. I'll fix them.


----------



## Jaffa

Roger Knights said:


> However, "http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts" ...


Roger: I have, I hope, fixed the typos; I also added a note about using Alt+Shift+H for screenshots (thanks to Little Professor for pointing out that one - it seems to work and is better than Alt+Shift+G because it's too easy to do an Alt+G by mistake); also added notes on the various file formats used by the Kindle.


----------



## Roger Knights

Jaffa said:


> Hi Roger. I'm not having a problem with Readability (which I use all the time in Firefox). It won't work from my home page, but that's normal. The post at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts works fine, however. Article mode in the K3 browser is also working for me.


I haven't got my point across. When I click on the live link on this site http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts I obtain your article containing the following two lines:


> Type in the following short URL and press <Enter> (use Sym to select the "/" and the "3″)
> * bit.ly/k3shortcuts


However, when I click on Readability, the second line fails to appear. Likewise when I visit the site on my Kindle and click on Article mode, the second line fails to appear. Try it and see.

BTW, here's one more minor copy-edit suggestion: insert the boldfaced material:
"(use Sym to select the *":", the* "/"*,* and the "3″)"


----------



## Robin

w5jck said:


> On the MobileRead forum (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94129) isotherm and others pointed out that the K2 trick to decrease margins works on the K3. I can confirm that it works on my K3. To decrease the margins on the K3 follow these steps:
> 
> Step (1): If using Windows be sure to set *Folder Options * to _Show hidden files, folders, and drives _ and uncheck the _Hide unprotected system files option_.
> 
> Step (2): Close all books and go to the K3 *Home * screen.
> 
> Step (3): Connect your K3 to your PC via the USB cable.
> 
> Step (4): Using windows Explorer locate the following file *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref*. Where *KINDLE * equals the drive Windows assigned to your K3.
> 
> Step (5): Using Notepad edit *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref* and change the setting *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=40* to a smaller number like *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=20*.
> 
> *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=40* equals 20 pixel margins on left and right for a total of 40 pixels. So decide how many pixels you want your margin left to be and multiply it times two. Using 20 works well. Using 10 it gets a little small. Using 0 (zero) gets rid of margins but makes it difficult to read.
> 
> Step (6): Save the file *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref*.
> 
> Step (7): Eject and unplug your K3.
> 
> Step (8 ): From the K3 *Home* screen press *Menu* and select *Settings* to go to the *Settings* page.
> 
> Step (9): From the K3 *Settings* screen press *Menu* and select *Restart* to restart the K3.
> 
> *NOTE:* Once the K3 restarts your margins are reset and will remain reset unless you change the *Words per Line* setting which will return to margins to factory settings.


I'm trying this, but there is no system folder under the drive (D of my Kindle. I checked the folder option to show hidden folders and it is correct. Tried it on 2 different PCs. Any ideas?


----------



## Linjeakel

Robin said:


> I'm trying this, but there is no system folder under the drive (D of my Kindle. I checked the folder option to show hidden folders and it is correct. Tried it on 2 different PCs. Any ideas?


As well as checking the option to 'show hidden files & folders' have you also _un_checked the 'hide protected sytem files' option?


----------



## grizedale

Robin said:


> I'm trying this, but there is no system folder under the drive (D of my Kindle. I checked the folder option to show hidden folders and it is correct. Tried it on 2 different PCs. Any ideas?


Have a look here



Code:


http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_HowTo:_Change_Margin


----------



## vermontcathy

I did 25. But note that if you press the Aa key and change the "words per line", it will revert to the old defaults. Not a biggie, but then you have to plug it into the computer to change again. It's pretty funny how fast I got used to narrower margins. When I accidentally put it back to the default, it really bugged me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Everyone should be aware that there is a difference between RESET and RESTART.

RESET, is ONLY accessed through the menu system and is designed to essentially wipe the Kindle and put it back to the way it was when you got it -- Kinde of like the old *Format C:*. It will remove ALL your content except what came with the device. It clearly says, when you do the operation "Reset to Factory Defaults".

RESTART can be done via the menus, as I stated above, and can ALSO be done with the switch. It's more or less just a reboot of the system which tends to clean out any stray electrons that might be causing problems.

They are two different operations and it's important to talk about them clearly so that someone doesn't accidentally do a RESET if all they need is a RESTART.


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...
> RESET, is ONLY accessed through the menu system and is designed to essentially wipe the Kindle and put it back to the way it was when you got it -- Kinde of like the old *Format C:*. It will remove ALL your content except what came with the device. It clearly says, when you do the operation "Reset to Factory Defaults".
> ...


And the Reset (really "Reset to Factory Defaults") does _*not*_ uninstall any hacks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's a link to the thread where alternate sleep pictures are discussed (frequently referred to as "the screensaver hack"):

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33973.0.html


----------



## playful

Hi everyone,

I would love a shortcut to launch the experimental browser... 
Has anyone discovered one?

Smiles,

Andy


----------



## 911jason

I haven't tried this, but you should be able to create a document with a link to Google or whatever page you want to start on when you launch the browser. Then all you'll have to do is open the "book" and click the link.


----------



## Jeff

911jason said:


> I haven't tried this, but you should be able to create a document with a link to Google or whatever page you want to start on when you launch the browser. Then all you'll have to do is open the "book" and click the link.


I've done it and it works fine.


----------



## playful

Hi 911Jason!

Thanks for your message, I'm aware of that trick and should have mentioned that I have a mobi ebook loaded with bookmarks on my Home screen... All the same, I'm still hankering for a shortcut that makes that browser work the way it should... LOL... And was hoping that someone here might have discovered a trick...

Another shortcut I'd love is one that takes you back to the beginning of a book.

Smiles,

Andy


----------



## fidjit

If you need to know the time, date and time zone your Kindle's set to....

Do a search and type in @date or @time.  

The time and date will be on the top of the search list. 

If you want to then see the time zone properly , hit enter and you'll see

Time
Date
Time ID
Time zone


----------



## fidjit

Oh and Shift H and Shift J can be used to scroll your Browser window without having to "bump it" with the arrow .


----------



## 911jason

Speaking of the browser, anyone found a way to get rid of the box with the magnifying glass in the middle? I hate that thing...


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

There are some great tips here. Thanks. 
Where can I find a list of online applications that work well with Kindle 3G's experimental web browser? I am specifically interested in online text editors that are minimalistic, yet when you zoom in, the experimental browser doesn't trail off the page.

Google Docs as well as m.gmail.com are too small and when you zoom in, the text you type does not magnify. I also tried writer.bighugelabs.com, yet that site is the same: Typed text does not magnify well as it scrolls off the page.
Help please.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Love all these tips. Wish there was one to launch internet


----------



## playful

> Love all these tips. Wish there was one to launch internet


Yes,
I have the exact same wish/gripe!... LOL...
On my Home screen there's a "Bookmarks" file with a few sites I like, but that's still too many clicks.
Sometimes when I want to look up something, I hit DEL (to bring up the search box), type in the query, then that select "search on google".
Then there's the Duokan replacement Kindle firmware, with altogether different shortcuts (a bit more info on my Kindle K3/DX Tricks page and ebook).
Still waiting for that one-click "launch browser" shortcut, though...
Smiles,
Andy


----------



## pippa81

I have the 3G and wifi version.

I remember reading that the Kindle would try to connect to a Wifi network, and then to the 3G network.

Now my neighbours have Wifi networks, and my Kindle insists that I try to connect to one of these.

I, of course, can not. So I 'cancel', and 'close'.

I have tried to 'turn wireless off' and on again, and just keep on with that process.

It works sporadically.

I did the software update, hoping it would fix it, but I still cannot get it to access 3G.

I dont want to have to go to 'settings' and dial '311' everytime to 'change network providers'.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## phil_ga

Linjeakel said:


> *Primary Dictionary*
> To check which dictionary your K3 is using, look up a definition within a book and then press the return button (the one to the right of the Sym button) and it will open up the dictionary and the title will be at the top of the page.
> To change your Primary Dictionary, on the Home Screen go to *Menu --> Settings --> Change Primary Dictionary*.


Thanks for this tip, but I must have looked here 20-30 times, and the "Change Primary Dictionary" simply is not there. Then I discovered by accident that there is one step missing, and the correct directions on my K3 are:

on the Home Screen go to *Menu -> Settings -> Menu (yes, hit menu a SECOND time) -> Change Primary Dictionary*.


----------



## Jaffa

Jaffa said:


> I've put up a list of K3-specific keyboard shortcuts and some other tips at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts.
> 
> ...full URL for those who prefer it: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


As new K3 owners may find it useful, this is a note to add that the shortcuts and tips are now up to version 1.10. The TOC has expanded a bit:


Searching
Text-to-Speech
Voice Guide
Background Music
Games
Home
General
Reading
Sorting Collections
Adding Books to Collections
Photo Albums
Web Browsing
Archives and Deleting Books Forever
Books File Formats
The K3 Keyboard
Just the Keyboard Shortcuts


----------



## Laurasaur25

Is there a way to delete some of the screensaver images. I'm completely new to kindles so I'm not all that great at navigating it yet. I know there is a hack to actually customize the images but from what I understand if it goes wrong it may void the warranty so I figure with my lack of knowledge I better not mess with it at least for now. But I really don't mind some of the images and am not a fan of others. Is there a way to delete some without actually changing them (requiring a hack)?


----------



## 911jason

No Laura, it's the hack or nothing... unfortunately. 

With 30,000+ members though, we have yet to hear of anyone having their warranty voided or any assistance from Amazon refused due to the screen saver hack.


----------



## Sandpiper

Phooey.  Same here.  I am no techie.  Some screensavers I love and some I'd like to send bye bye.


----------



## kindleong

My preference file keeps getting reset to default.

Reason I think is my lack of understanding of Step#2. Can anyone clarify what I need to to do to "close all books?". Do I need to delete the books that I have read or partially read? How do I know which books I have that are open?

Thanks a lot !



w5jck said:


> On the MobileRead forum (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94129) isotherm and others pointed out that the K2 trick to decrease margins works on the K3. I can confirm that it works on my K3. To decrease the margins on the K3 follow these steps:
> 
> Step (1): If using Windows be sure to set *Folder Options * to _Show hidden files, folders, and drives _ and uncheck the _Hide unprotected system files option_.
> 
> Step (2): Close all books and go to the K3 *Home * screen.
> 
> Step (3): Connect your K3 to your PC via the USB cable.
> 
> Step (4): Using windows Explorer locate the following file *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref*. Where *KINDLE * equals the drive Windows assigned to your K3.
> 
> Step (5): Using Notepad edit *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref* and change the setting *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=40* to a smaller number like *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=20*.
> 
> *HORIZONTAL_MARGIN=40* equals 20 pixel margins on left and right for a total of 40 pixels. So decide how many pixels you want your margin left to be and multiply it times two. Using 20 works well. Using 10 it gets a little small. Using 0 (zero) gets rid of margins but makes it difficult to read.
> 
> Step (6): Save the file *KINDLE:\system\com.amazon.ebook.booklet.reader\reader.pref*.
> 
> Step (7): Eject and unplug your K3.
> 
> Step (8 ): From the K3 *Home* screen press *Menu* and select *Settings* to go to the *Settings* page.
> 
> Step (9): From the K3 *Settings* screen press *Menu* and select *Restart* to restart the K3.
> 
> *NOTE:* Once the K3 restarts your margins are reset and will remain reset unless you change the *Words per Line* setting which will return to margins to factory settings.


----------



## NogDog

kindleong said:


> My preference file keeps getting reset to default.
> 
> Reason I think is my lack of understanding of Step#2. Can anyone clarify what I need to to do to "close all books?". Do I need to delete the books that I have read or partially read? How do I know which books I have that are open?
> 
> Thanks a lot !


No, just click the *Home* button so that you are back to the home screen.

One "gotcha" to look out for is to be sure you are saving the file in question with the exact file name of "reader.pref". In Windows, if you use an editor like Notepad, it will likely stick a "txt" suffix at the end of the file name, making it "reader.pref.txt". But, if you have your Explorer preferences set to hide known extensions, you will not see it and think you have the right file name, so make sure that preference is turned off.


----------



## kindleong

Thanks for clarifying step 2.

Everything working fine now ! Really like the "new" look with left justification and margins set at 20.



NogDog said:


> No, just click the *Home* button so that you are back to the home screen.
> 
> One "gotcha" to look out for is to be sure you are saving the file in question with the exact file name of "reader.pref". In Windows, if you use an editor like Notepad, it will likely stick a "txt" suffix at the end of the file name, making it "reader.pref.txt". But, if you have your Explorer preferences set to hide known extensions, you will not see it and think you have the right file name, so make sure that preference is turned off.


----------



## D/W

Jaffa said:


> As new K3 owners may find it useful, this is a note to add that the shortcuts and tips are now up to version 1.10.....


Jaffa, thanks for compiling so many helpful Kindle tips on your blog and making that information available in free .mobi and .azw ebooks too! Wonderful!


----------



## Jaffa

Jaffa said:


> I've put up a list of K3-specific keyboard shortcuts and some other tips at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts.
> ...
> full URL for those who prefer it: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


I'm now up to ver 1.12. The last couple of versions have added a section on using the K3 as a calculator plus bits and pieces on TTS, adding books to collections, and web browsing. The web site itself now also has links to each section to make it easier to find what you are looking for. Cheers.


----------



## Jaffa

Jaffa said:


> I've put up a list of K3-specific keyboard shortcuts and some other tips at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts.
> ...
> full URL for those who prefer it: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


Just updated to Ver 1.13:

Added a 'FAQs and Hacks' section, with plans to gradually expand the FAQs. Also added info on searching for date/time when in a book, ejecting the Kindle from Vista/Win7, how to create/rename a collection, using Alt+M to bring up the new message dialog in Facebook, using radians for trig functions, info on .phl files.


----------



## Jaffa

Jaffa said:


> I've put up a list of K3-specific keyboard shortcuts and some other tips at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts.
> ... full URL for those who prefer it: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


Just to let you know that Version 1.14 of the web site and mobi/azw files are now available:


Updates in various sections for page numbers in ver 3.1 firmware (and the new files associated with the update);
Additions to Collections and Sorting Collections;
Additions and updates to the FAQs and Hacks section.


----------



## SJHanson

*QUESTION RE: Collections*

I scrolled through this thread and didn't see anything about this. I just got my Kindle 3 yesterday and downloaded some books. I want to put all of the books into a collection so that my home screen isn't cluttered. I put all of the books into a collection, but they are still showing on my homescreen. So all of the titles are in the collection and on my homescreen at the same time. Has anybody had this happen and/or know how to fix it? Thanks in advance!!

p.s. If I should have posted this somewhere else, please let me know where


----------



## pidgeon92

If you sort by Collections, you will only see your collections and any books that are not in a collection.

If you sort by Title or by Author, you will see your collections and all titles.


----------



## SJHanson

Thank You Pigeon92, that worked perfect.  I don't think I had to do that with the Kindle 2, so I was confused when everything was still on my homepage.


----------



## gates4100

can some one please help me??  I recently just got my K3, and I have no idea what I am doing!! LOL! I have just a couple questions.

Collections-I see the selection in the menu-but right now the few books I have and games I have are just on my home screen, in no certain order---Does Create New collection help you oragnize? If possible I would like to put books in ceratin collections like, paranormal romance, my dog books(total animal lover here), etc, etc. If so, how do I do it? Will the clutter I have now be off my main home screen? Can you put them in order by Author etc inside those collections?

Is there any other cool or unique things I should know??

Thanks for any help I can get


----------



## Ann in Arlington

gates, have you looked in the users guide?  Section 2.2, location 618, covers organizing with collections.  That might answer some of your questions. . .then if there's anything specific you can't figure out we can help you with that.


----------



## Scholarcat

Luvmy4brats said:


> It does. It makes the screen flash a bit. Then when you hook your Kindle up to the computer, you'll find the screen shot in the Documents folder.
> 
> (it looks like it's just doing a screen refresh, but it's really capturing a screen shot)


I am following your directions, and the Kindle is taking screen shots, but I can't locate the GIFs. I have looked in My Documents, also in My Documents/My Pictures and also in My Documents/My Kindle Content.
Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong here?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pidgeon92

Scholarcat said:


> I am following your directions, and the Kindle is taking screen shots, but I can't locate the GIFs. I have looked in My Documents, also in My Documents/My Pictures and also in My Documents/My Kindle Content.
> Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong here?
> Thanks in advance.


You need to look in the documents folder _on the Kindle_. To do this, connect your Kindle to your computer using the USB cord.


----------



## unwellnana

Very Interesting


----------



## Jaffa

Jaffa said:


> I've put up a list of K3-specific keyboard shortcuts and some other tips at http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts
> ...
> for those who prefer long URLs, http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


I've just updated the K3 shortcuts/hints web site and mobi/azw files to version 1.15:
Mention of library lending coming for US people later this year, getting to the beginning of a book, disappearing collections, viewing books in your archives, getting rid of popular highlights (which don't seem quite so popular with everyone), and a little bit extra about page numbers. Just search the website or book for 1.15 to see the changed sections.


----------



## Jaffa

Jaffa said:


> http://bit.ly/k3shortcuts
> http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


One last post after a *very* long time to say my keyboard shortcuts/tips web site (and the mobi/azw files) has now been updated to version 1.16, with updates on library lending, archiving of personal documents, the long overdue keyboard shortcut for Voice Guide in ver 3.3, and various minor additions and changes.


----------

